# Problem using Genius pen tablet



## takeit1414 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, i just installed a Geinus tablet mouse pen series v3.0. However when i use photoshop or sai paint tool to draw i encountered a problem. when my pen clik for more than 1 sec there will be a thing pop out. The thing is associated to the function of the program and it gets very irritating to have the thing keep poping out. i have used this pen before in my previous computer but there's nothing wrong with it. and the installation cd for the genius tablet is only for windows xp/vista/2000 can this be the problem? Anyone can help me solve this? Thx


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello takeit1414

What is this thing that pops out? Is there an error message or an information box? What text is displayed?

Are you using Windows 7?


----------



## takeit1414 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes i'm using windows 7 and the cd i use to install my tablet does not include windows7 as part of the requirement but i still manage to install. The thing that pops up is a function of the drawing program. For example, a tray of choosing the brush opens up.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Download a Windows 7-compatible driver here: http://geniusnet.com/wSite/sp?xdUrl=/wSite/productDownload/download.jsp&ctNode=85&mp=1. Don't forget to uninstall the old driver before installing the new one.


----------



## takeit1414 (Sep 29, 2010)

There's nothing to download. There is no windows 7 compality driver in that web


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to enter the details into the boxes on the left of the page, or enter the model number into the top left box and click the Search button. This will give you a link to the correct driver.


----------

